# DIY Livery near Woburn Sands / Bow Brickhill/ Milton Keynes



## moosemum (7 September 2017)

Hi

Please can anyone recommend some lovely yards in the above areas. Turnout and a school are really important. As well as knowledgeable  yard owner / groom support, as I will need occasional support looking after my mare. She's 4 years old, TBX, green and roughly 15'2". 

Any recommendations would be very much appreciated 

Thank you!!! X


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2017)

I'm not in that area anymore, but can tell you which ones to avoid Bryerley Springs. The old trekking centre doesnt have a good reputation either. 
The one in Woburn itself is awful as well. There might be others now that I dont know about as I moved 3yrs ago.

Theres a yard on the same side of the road as the trekking centre heading towards Woburn that used to be really nice. Its worth trying there.


----------



## acw295 (7 September 2017)

Rammamere is very nice, that is off the A5 - no idea if they have vacancies though. I don't think they have a website. I think this is the phone number http://findit.miltonkeynes.co.uk/company/437908064907264 

Ridge Dean in Soulbury is nice too http://www.misterwhat.co.uk/preview/YoXprFaJ104. And there is Dean Farm http://www.dean-farm.co.uk/services.php which I think might be full livery only - and their school doesn't have lights as I recall. 

I used to be the the other side of MK (Drayton Parlsow and Mursley) so they are probably the wrong side for you. I was at Kingsland http://www.kingslandfarmlivery.co.uk/ and Lower Salden. Lower Salden was DIY only though.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2017)

Lower Salden is another one to avoid as well actually! I've heard good things about Rannamere.


----------



## acw295 (7 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Lower Salden is another one to avoid as well actually! I've heard good things about Rannamere.
		
Click to expand...

I had many happy years there - only left as I moved house in Sept 13


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2017)

Its a very, very different place now to what it was then. I was there for a short while and my friend stayed on after I left. Shes gone and pretty much everyone else has as well, with the exception of one or two.  I can go into detail if anyone needs me to


----------



## moosemum (7 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I'm not in that area anymore, but can tell you which ones to avoid Bryerley Springs. The old trekking centre doesnt have a good reputation either. 
The one in Woburn itself is awful as well. There might be others now that I dont know about as I moved 3yrs ago.

Theres a yard on the same side of the road as the trekking centre heading towards Woburn that used to be really nice. Its worth trying there.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I've been googling and have seen the same watch outs.  Many of the yards don't appear to be on any website, but I'd much prefer a recommendation if possible as really don't want to be moving about too much!


----------



## moosemum (7 September 2017)

acw295 said:



			Rammamere is very nice, that is off the A5 - no idea if they have vacancies though. I don't think they have a website. I think this is the phone number http://findit.miltonkeynes.co.uk/company/437908064907264 

Ridge Dean in Soulbury is nice too http://www.misterwhat.co.uk/preview/YoXprFaJ104. And there is Dean Farm http://www.dean-farm.co.uk/services.php which I think might be full livery only - and their school doesn't have lights as I recall. 

I used to be the the other side of MK (Drayton Parlsow and Mursley) so they are probably the wrong side for you. I was at Kingsland http://www.kingslandfarmlivery.co.uk/ and Lower Salden. Lower Salden was DIY only though.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I looked around Rammamere before I bought my mare and thought it was nice, but having now got my mare I think a smaller yard / smaller turnout are needed.

I might see if I can view Kingsland - I was hoping for somewhere nearer, but having the right yard is more important.  

I really need help with my youngster and currently have little support.  I want to find somewhere supportive that will help me get her going and be nice to me too!!  ...... hoping somewhere like that exists ....


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2017)

I'm sure Slightlyconfused is at Kingsland. Might be worth a PM to her


----------



## acw295 (7 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Its a very, very different place now to what it was then. I was there for a short while and my friend stayed on after I left. Shes gone and pretty much everyone else has as well, with the exception of one or two.  I can go into detail if anyone needs me to 

Click to expand...

I'm still in touch with some of the people there now and most of the people that left too. I know all about the changes! I would still consider going back though if I was ever in the area again. Not likely though - much happier in Leics.


----------



## acw295 (7 September 2017)

moosemum said:



			Thank you - I looked around Rammamere before I bought my mare and thought it was nice, but having now got my mare I think a smaller yard / smaller turnout are needed.

I might see if I can view Kingsland - I was hoping for somewhere nearer, but having the right yard is more important.  

I really need help with my youngster and currently have little support.  I want to find somewhere supportive that will help me get her going and be nice to me too!!  ...... hoping somewhere like that exists ....
		
Click to expand...

Kingsland is definitely worth a try if you want smaller turnout. It's not that far from Brickhill really. I still have friends there.


----------



## acw295 (7 September 2017)

Oh I just remembered Marshmore in Bow Brickhill. I'm not sure what it is like now as the people I knew there have since moved on (not because of the yard). So it could be good or not. But it used to be good at least. 

I also know someone who is very happy at Radwell http://radwellfarm.com/ 

I knew someone who was at Collingwood and hated it so can't recommend there - but it was years ago. https://www.yell.com/biz/collingwood-stables-milton-keynes-4530730/ 

Home Farm doesn't sound as though it will suit as it is a bit rustic and the turnout is massive (assuming it hasn't changed). St Margarets has a good reputation but I have no personal experience of it. 

There are also a few around Whaddon/Nash/Little Horwood area but they are probably wrong direction and I can't for the life of me remember the names. If any more come to mind I'll add them


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2017)

acw295 said:



			I'm still in touch with some of the people there now and most of the people that left too. I know all about the changes! I would still consider going back though if I was ever in the area again. Not likely though - much happier in Leics.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in touch with most of them as well, and I wouldnt go back there even if you paid me, and neither would the people who left. A lot of the liveries were trying to move again a few weeks ago but cant find anywhere to go, so I think that speaks volumes.  But each to their own  

My friend had an horrific experience at Radwell Farm, but shes does tend to cause problems, so not sure if its was her or the yard. The woman who runs it isnt a very nice person though.

Theres a yard in Whaddon but its huge fields and I'm not sure what the support would be like there, minimal I would think.

Theres the riding school in Mursley, but its mainly grass livery with the field a long walk and the school is used a lot by the riding school.

Theres another one between Newton Longville and Mursely but I cant remember the name of it.

Theres a few very small yards round the Brickhills as well.

My friend is at St Margarets and loves it so definitely worth a try


----------



## moosemum (7 September 2017)

acw295 said:



			Oh I just remembered Marshmore in Bow Brickhill. I'm not sure what it is like now as the people I knew there have since moved on (not because of the yard). So it could be good or not. But it used to be good at least. 

I also know someone who is very happy at Radwell http://radwellfarm.com/ 

I knew someone who was at Collingwood and hated it so can't recommend there - but it was years ago. https://www.yell.com/biz/collingwood-stables-milton-keynes-4530730/ 

Home Farm doesn't sound as though it will suit as it is a bit rustic and the turnout is massive (assuming it hasn't changed). St Margarets has a good reputation but I have no personal experience of it. 

There are also a few around Whaddon/Nash/Little Horwood area but they are probably wrong direction and I can't for the life of me remember the names. If any more come to mind I'll add them 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for all the advice. I'll get in making some calls!!


----------



## MyBoyChe (8 September 2017)

Kingsland In Drayton is owned by my cousin.  Its just a tad too far for me to go twice a day or Id be there in a shot.  I did part loan there for a while and the yard is lovely, friendly, good facilities and help as and when required, different levels of livery available and they are horse people.  There is usually a waiting list I believe!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (13 September 2017)

Kingsland normally has a waiting list so ring up and see. we have a 60x40 school, huge lunge pen and loads of hacking though if the weather gets very very wet in the winter the do either ruduced turn out or shut the feilds.

What type of help with your youngester do you need? 
There is boardways on the cross roada going into drayton parslow.


----------

